# possible to sex



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

is it possible to sex crayfish? i have 6 in my p tank just wondering if i can pick and chose the girls and the males. 2 are dark black, while the other 4 are grey.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

males often have larger claws, it might varey depending on crayfish species


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is a male:

http://www.tvcc.edu/biology/images/crayfish_male.jpg

and this is a female:

http://www.tvcc.edu/biology/images/crayfish_female.jpg

It's those first swimmerets being longer in males that are the best determiners of sex in crayfish.


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks, no i have another problem. i have 3 crayfish in my feeder tank. well 2 out of three of them now have white little things on there head that look like worms. they move all around almost like tenacles. what is it?


----------

